# my daily pictures blog



## Maajkel (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I joined TPF earlier this week. 

I have a blog where I post 1 photo a day. You're welcome to visit and comment on pictures you like/dislike.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nicely done... I'll be starting that as well come January 1st, looking forward to it.


----------



## NWK04 (Dec 29, 2009)

Put together very well, good work!


----------



## digital flower (Dec 29, 2009)

It is nice blog, well done. I like that it is just a picture to look at.

I have had a daily blog for several years and really love it. For one it keeps me shooting. I have also met and corresponded with a lot of nice people. 

It certainly has led to increased photo sales and a couple of nice jobs in my real line of work.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 29, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> Very nicely done... I'll be starting that as well come January 1st, looking forward to it.



Make sure you post a link when you get it going. I have signatures turned off so hopefully you can link to it inside of a post.


----------



## Maajkel (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reactions!  
@PhotoXopher: I already put your blog in my feed reader.  Looking forward to it.  I like the concept!!
@digital flower: Great blog!  I have no experience at all with flowers.  And the idea starting a blog with nothing but flowers would never enter my head, but I like it a lot.  Another one for my feed reader...


----------



## KalaMarie (Dec 30, 2009)

I started a blog in Oct. and have been posting to it once a day since 11/1.  Flower, Nature & Macro Photography: A Matter Of How You See It


----------



## jennyjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats actually a very good idea. I never thought of that. I think im goign to get into that too.


----------



## Maajkel (Dec 30, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> I started a blog in Oct. and have been posting to it once a day since 11/1.  Flower, Nature & Macro Photography: A Matter Of How You See It



Great!!!  Really beautiful!!


----------



## Maajkel (Dec 31, 2009)

jennyjen said:


> Thats actually a very good idea. I never thought of that. I think im goign to get into that too.



You won't regret it 

Let us know when you started.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 31, 2009)

Maajkel I put a link to your blog on both my blog and website. I'll definitely be checking in with your pictures.



KalaMarie said:


> I started a blog in Oct. and have been posting to it once a day since 11/1.  Flower, Nature & Macro Photography: A Matter Of How You See It



Kala I went to your blog and loved it. Your photos have a very atmospheric quality to them. I really love color and you make great use of it. 

Keep working that bokeh :thumbup::thumbup:

I put a link to your site too. 



PhotoXopher said:


> Very nicely done... I'll be starting that as well come January 1st, looking forward to it.



Hey that's tomorrow :mrgreen: Good luck.


----------

